

WikiLeaks Blasts Google for Quietly Handing Emails to the Government - us0r
http://www.businessinsider.com/r-wikileaks-blasts-google-for-quietly-handing-emails-to-government-2015-1

======
pseingatl
And today on HN one of the posts asked, "what are some alternatives to
Gmail?"Every single one of the posts recommended a U.S. based provider.

